# Help identifying model of a PSE Nova



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

From your description I would guess it is a Nova One Cam. That is the only Nova with a 96 inch string. They were built from 1997 to 2001. The draw length is adjustable by changing the draw length module. A 30 inch draw uses the #7 module, you will need a #6 module to get it down to 29 inches.
DFA


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

Azzuen said:


> I recently received a PSE Nova from my brother in law but am unsure of the model. It has an unadjustable 30" draw length and I need to get cams to make it a 29" for myself. I will post pictures soon of it but the info I have on it for the time being is just the info off the bow...


Hi buddy,

Maybe these links will help: 

1) http://tune.pse-archery.com/ (you can select modifications by years/cams - will see different pics for particular modifications)
2) http://compoundbowchoice.com/brands/pse/nova/specs/ (full specs for all modifications on 1 page)

Good luck with identifying your rig.

Hope this helps,

Dave


----------



## Azzuen (Nov 29, 2010)

*Thanks!*

First off, thanks for the fast response!! Based on the guess at the one cam and the links provided in addition to comparing with some images I'm am reasonably sure it is a 2001 Nova one cam. Thank you again for the help! Now I'm off to find a #6 module for it.


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

Azzuen said:


> First off, thanks for the fast response!! Based on the guess at the one cam and the links provided in addition to comparing with some images I'm am reasonably sure it is a 2001 Nova one cam. Thank you again for the help! Now I'm off to find a #6 module for it.


No probs at all buddy! We are here to help. 

Good luck with your rig!


----------



## rodger_twig (Apr 4, 2013)

this was a great find, was looking to find out what year and model of nova i have, just bought the bow and this was such a great help


----------

